# Buffed und der Goldkauf



## Diola (1. April 2011)

Thema kann ja nicht beantwortet werden, daher hier:

Zitat:
*"Geil auf Gold?! buffed.de schenkt seinen treuen Lesern einen Buff für die WoW-Geldbörse*

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]_Aufgepasst Ihr tollen WoW-Helden: heute, und nur heute ist Euer Glückstag! Denn die buffies wollen Euch Euren Abenteueralltag erleichtern und überschütten Euren wackeren Recken mit einem Goldregen! Auf unseren Reisen für Gold-Guides, bei unseren abendlichen Raids, im Rahmen von Auktionshausspekulationen und beim Angeln nach der Schildkröte haben wir mit der Zeit so viele Goldstücke angehäuft, dass wir sie unmöglich allein ausgeben können. Aus dem Grund haben wir keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut, und das Gold auf alle deutschen WoW-Server aufgeteilt, so dass Ihr alle ein Stück von unserem Goldschatz abhaben könnt. Wer würde sich nicht über einen kleinen Bonus von 1.500 Goldstücken freuen? Macht mit und sichert Euch jetzt mit einem Klick einen praktischen und völlig kostenlosen Goldsegen von buffed.de._[/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]_Achtung: Die Schnellsten werden die Reichsten sein, denn leider sind die Goldvorräte auf den Servern auch einmal aufgebraucht!_[/font]


*Jetzt Gold abgreifen!"*
Nachzulesen: http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/Geil-auf-Gold-buffedde-schenkt-seinen-treuen-Lesern-einen-Buff-fuer-die-WoW-Geldboerse-818421/

Buffed hat also Gold auf alle Server verteilt?! ...
Der Aufwand dazu scheint doch etwas unglaublich. Meiner Meinung nach ist das nur nachvollziehbar über Goldkauf. Wer meint dass das ok ist, dem kann halt nicht geholfen werden. Aber ich meine doch das buffed in mehreren Artikeln richtigerweise Goldkauf als "unfair" darstellt. Was für ein fauxpas![font="Arial, Helvetica"] [/font]


----------



## Firun (1. April 2011)

April April!

Du bist unserem kleinen Aprilscherz aufgesessen – der spontane Geldsegen bleibt leider aus. Aber zum Trost findest Du in Deinem MyBuffed-Profil ein neues Mottobild, das es nur heute gibt!


----------



## schmetti (1. April 2011)

Jo da hats wohl einer nicht geblickt ^^


APRiL APRIL


----------



## Diola (1. April 2011)

Ein Aprilscherz? Hm, ... na will ich mal glauben. :-)


----------



## Firun (1. April 2011)

Diola schrieb:


> Ein Aprilscherz? Hm, ... na will ich mal glauben. :-)



Ich hab herrlich gelacht, du musst einfach mal die Links durch klicken da wird der Scherz dann aufgelöst


----------



## Figetftw! (1. April 2011)

OHA ICH WILL DAS GOLD!!!!!!

....


----------



## Diola (1. April 2011)

Ja hab ich inzwischen gemacht. :-)


Da ich an Goldkauf gedacht habe und das nicht unterstützen wollte hatte ich natürlich nicht geklickt.^^


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. April 2011)

Wäre nicht mal "illegal", da es verschenkt werden würde. Bleibt trotz allem ein Scherz ^^


----------



## Todbringer93 (1. April 2011)

Also eigentlich müsste einem direkt bei der Überschrift klar werden, dass das nur ein Aprilscherz sein MUSS^^
Naja, bin bei der Vorstellung der geilen Ini seitens Blizzard reingefallen, da passiert das einem nicht noch bei anderen Sachen^^


----------



## Throgan (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

HAHA =)


----------



## Brozan (1. April 2011)

Ich glaubs nicht das man auf sowas reinfallen kann o.O


----------



## Cazor (1. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rX7wtNOkuHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja wenn niemand drauf reinfallen würde, wärs auch sinnlos. Also Kopf hoch!


----------



## Orthrus (1. April 2011)

Liebe Buffies, gebt es zu...
der Thread ist gefaked!


Mit untoten Grüßen


----------

